# Fogomania in Armadilloville



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays these couriers from the swift completion of their appointed rounds. The chemical fumes from the Jade Fog Plant, however, appear to have a peculiar effect upon the animal for which Armadilloville is named...


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Interesting layout and video.  Is that electric loco with the pantograph a kitbash?


----------



## Chops (Dec 6, 2018)

Truth is I got the loco and matching caboose with four of the Hooker tank cars off eBay. The shell bears no seams or over spray, and the graphics look to be lithograph. Same with caboose. O’Connor’s on a BB chassis so far no one able to ID this.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks for the helping of SPAM. 

You wait right there and they'll get around to you scuzbag.


----------

